# New coffee maker needed



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

At the moment i have a tassimo machine and to be honest i like it use mainly the costa pods.

However i can't help but think that i may be missing a trick here and want to be able to use different types of coffee beans to make a nice brew.

I am just after some suggestions as to what i should be looking to buy, i am not looking to spend a fortune and want something that will do a job.

I have looked at the usual cafetieres but i have also stumbled across the aeropress which i have linked to that looks decent but any suggestions would be gratefully received.

http://www.aeropresscoffee.co.uk


----------



## tazzzak (Apr 30, 2016)

We have delonghi bean to cup machine bought from currys 4 years ago still going strong cost about £300


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Aero press is great, easy to clean too. Won't give you same taste or texture as a pressurised machine.


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

empsburna said:


> Aero press is great, easy to clean too. Won't give you same taste or texture as a pressurised machine.


But very close! I have an Aeropress and a Gaggia Classic espresso machin (plus grinder). Gaggia is the go to machine for me or the aeropress if I'm slightly rushed.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rhysduk said:


> But very close! I have an Aeropress and a Gaggia Classic espresso machin (plus grinder). Gaggia is the go to machine for me or the aeropress if I'm slightly rushed.


Thanks for the info. I'm not looking to spend huge amounts of money just yet but may in the future buy something a bit better


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

Whats the budget?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rhysduk said:


> Whats the budget?


Not sure really if i am honest.


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

Define "huge amounts of money" then  :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rhysduk said:


> Define "huge amounts of money" then  :thumb:


I was just after something cheap and cheerful that would make me a nice coffee from beans that i had ground down hence the Aero press or something similar or even a cafetiere.

However i may now be in the market for a better coffee machine for the house and was thinking maybe a budget of say 75-125/150. Seems daft to buy something as a stop gap if i plan to upgrade in the not too distant future.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just use fresh beans in a small grinder then transfer into a small pre-heated stainless steel cafetiere.

Aeropress looks just as good

http://coffeegeek.com/resources/noteworthy/aerobie


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

The Aerobie is the one I have. Makes lovely smooth coffee and wuld be perfect for an office scenario when you can't stand some of the instant coffees that are around and don't want to lug an espresso machine around with you.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rhysduk said:


> The Aerobie is the one I have. Makes lovely smooth coffee and wuld be perfect for an office scenario when you can't stand some of the instant coffees that are around and don't want to lug an espresso machine around with you.


Just need to get some coffee bought now and maybe a coffee grinder then i am good to go


----------



## rhysduk (Sep 11, 2012)

hasBean are popular. I'm using RedBer as I had issues with HasBean's beans.

You want a burr grinder. I have a Rancillio Rocky (Doserless) but if you didn't want to spend circa £200 on a grinder (however it will last a long time and serve you well for all types of coffee grounds from cafetiere to espresso to aeropress etc) then there are other good grinders about.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rhysduk said:


> hasBean are popular. I'm using RedBer as I had issues with HasBean's beans.
> 
> You want a burr grinder. I have a Rancillio Rocky (Doserless) but if you didn't want to spend circa £200 on a grinder (however it will last a long time and serve you well for all types of coffee grounds from cafetiere to espresso to aeropress etc) then there are other good grinders about.


You're right i'm not sure i want to spend 200 quid on a grinder but i will have a look at redber thanks


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Go old school?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I love my nespresso machine, it makes wonderful coffee that i think is better than Costa, Nero etc. If it broke today i would go straight out to buy another.


----------

